# Putting SFF in old charity paintings



## Brian G Turner (Apr 8, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/32200566



> An artist in Canada is turning old charity shop paintings into new pieces of art by adding in new characters.
> 
> David Irvine from just outside Toronto in Canada has just one rule - never paint over the original signature.
> 
> "They are usually old and in bad shape so I touch up marks and scratches to bring it back to its original form then I add in my own elements," he says.


----------



## J Riff (Apr 8, 2015)

This is high-kwality Canadjun art, eh?


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Apr 8, 2015)

There are a number of these I'd be proud to put up in our living room!


----------

